

Why A/B Tests are a Waste of Your Time - vijayjeyapalan
http://blog.clarity.fm/dont-test-optimize/

======
lutusp
A typical scare headline that the article can't remotely defend.

A quote: "That’s right, they don’t do you any good. Why? Well, picking random
tests seldom leads to fantastic results."

The conclusion very clearly doesn't follow from the premise. In the above
quote, the words "seldom" and "fantastic" are non sequiturs, since seldom is
not equal to never, and most people would be happy with an incremental
improvement, not a fantastic one.

Investing in equities seldom leads to fantastic results, but this doesn't
dissuade people from the practice. People are seldom fantastically endowed
with physical beauty, but this doesn't seem to reduce the popularity of
dating.

Nothing to see here, move along.

------
ssharp
The article bring up a smart concept -- marketers, don't have tunnel vision
and focus too much on A/B testing, you may not be testing the right marketing
strategies or business model -- but the headline is utterly ridiculous.

